# Blue Fire of Athas



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 18, 2008)

Been enjoying doing Dark Sun art for a change to my usual Spelljammer stuff 
this is made with Vue, other Dark Sun art, recently, has been done with Mojoworld.

Someone asked me to make a cover pic for a pdf, this is the result.

[sblock="Blue Fire Of Athas"]







[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay, that is REALLY cool!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2008)

So does this mean you're taking requests now?

BTW that is one freakin' cool pic.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 19, 2008)

OY!!! WOW!!! You wouldn't want to expand that to desktop size, would you???


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 19, 2008)

*bows* thanks folks! 

Blackrat,
I doubt I will make it desktop size, sorry , the fella asked specifically for A4, so I didn't add terrain elements to the side. i'd need to do a lot of work, and I can never redo that sun, it's painted afterwards in 2d, as well as the heat haze, so I'd need to paste it over top, etc etc.
I may. but no promises, k? 
hm, he did want also a panoramic, so I could add side elements then work sun in on top again.
it would be widescreen though, as I use my own pics for my dektops and for his needs of a wide image.

Revielle,
only when it's stuff I'm wanting to do anyway 
sorry iirc you wanted whaleship for Spelljammer?...SJ ship's take me a month of hard work to make.
Stress= _very _ bad for my health. even stress of completing something for another person. if it's fun, coincides with my artistic bent for the time, cool, otherwise, no.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 19, 2008)

Rats... Well I just need to content with black bars on the sides then. . Yeah, that's my new desktop anyways. I think you already know, but you're fast becoming my favourite computer-artist... 

Ah, you ninja, you edited, widescreen would be perfect as I have 1440x900 monitor myself.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 19, 2008)

Blackrat,
well I@ll see. I was thinking of getitng GeoControl2 to make better terrain and the mesas could do with better texturing. It's jus the Sun that bothers me most. as said, custom done ine 2d postwork so could never replicate it. I'd need to be careful on the aspect ratios so it stay same in final work....we'll see 

I like blackbars on top/bottom of widescreen pics, lets me put my icons on it neatly without buggering up the pics 

And thanks, art n' D&D is about all I can do nowadays. *bows*
Gonna add a Dark Sun section back to me site, since i've got so much DS art. (had a DS section for gaming ages ago)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:
			
		

> Revielle,
> only when it's stuff I'm wanting to do anyway
> sorry iirc you wanted whaleship for Spelljammer?...SJ ship's take me a month of hard work to make.
> Stress= _very _ bad for my health. even stress of completing something for another person. if it's fun, coincides with my artistic bent for the time, cool, otherwise, no.



Whaleship. 

I completely understand about stress. I used to be in a bad place with it until I found the center of my universe.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 20, 2008)

got a lot of ships to do afore whaleship, I'm afraid...Scro mantis...Dragonfly, Cuttle COmmand etc...and Spelljammer itself 


Glad yer ok at moemnt 
I've got M.E. (CFIDS as they call it in US), able to do stuff currently cause of testosterone shots (scarring on the brain typical of ME and tha'ts probably what's knackered my pituitary gland) and avoiding stress like krypotonite


----------



## Cat Moon (Jun 21, 2008)

Holy cow, that is amazing.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 21, 2008)

Cat Moon,
thank you!


----------



## Big Mac (Sep 14, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> got a lot of ships to do afore whaleship, I'm afraid...Scro mantis...Dragonfly, Cuttle COmmand etc...and Spelljammer itself




You want to do The Spelljammer? *The* Spelljammer? 

That is going to take about five years to do, surely?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 14, 2008)

well I'm probably not gonna do the internals of all the buildings etc lol 
I'm just Silverblade, not Industrial Light & Magic!


----------



## Whitemouse (Sep 15, 2008)

So where is the blue? All I see is lots of yellow and various shades of red.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 15, 2008)

...the tower's flame 

Subtlety, ya know


----------



## Whitemouse (Sep 15, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> ...the tower's flame
> 
> Subtlety, ya know



To be completely honest it looks more white than blue.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 15, 2008)

I know! 
Yer _meant to look for it_... 

See, that's the trouble when folk are used to having everything given to them quick n' easy: they get used to it 
I blame the Media, MTV etc, hehe.

Subtlelty...make the viewer _think_....ye see?


----------



## love.christine (Sep 16, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> I know!
> Yer _meant to look for it_...



Well, I can see the blue in it.


----------



## deadplayer (Sep 16, 2008)

Good job, Silverblade The Ench , very cool.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 16, 2008)

Deadplayer,
cheers! 

and yeha, couldn't fit "Enchanter" in, lol


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm going to throw that down in the center of the table when we get to Dark Sun. Visual reminders of the world they live in help breathe life into it, and I can see this will have some IMPACT! What is the book or PDF that this will be the cover of?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 8, 2009)

dammitbiscuit,
*bows*  can't ask for betetr than that!

I just know it was wanted as cover for an Athas.org item, more than that is up to that person to say


----------

